# ABT stuffing Tool!!!



## deltadude (Jul 24, 2008)

Stuff those ABTs FAST!

I don't own one yet, but am going to buy it.







The price is right $15


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool find Delta Dude.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 24, 2008)

Doh, smack me. I have one, use it for deviled eggs mostly. Hadn't thought of using it for ABTs. Of course I usually have other stuff mixed in pretty thick so it might not work unless using only cream cheese. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 24, 2008)

go to an arts and craft store and spend the extra $6 to buy the metal one made by Wilton in the baking and cake decorating section. it can dispense anything even the thick stuff we mix for our abt's since it is more like a heavy duty caulking gun than a kitchen tool. it breaks down easily and cleans up no problem. (and you can decorate a cake with it!)


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 25, 2008)

Piping bags also work well.

You can take the tips and use a ziploc bag too...or just simply use a ziploc (cut the corner off)


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

have used one of those for years, got mine for 10 bux at hobby lobby.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 25, 2008)

I have 1 close to that-use for liquid nails or caulk-works great.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 25, 2008)

Any chance we can get a link to model and mfg?


----------



## deltadude (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm thinking if the metal nozzle is too small, I will take a hack saw and cut it down till chunks flow.


----------



## daboys (Jul 25, 2008)

Got one just like that. I make burger jerky with it.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't wait too see your Christmas ABT"s............Fancy


----------

